# insulating storage area in bungalow



## dweeter (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,
We just bought a 1930s bungalow with some great storage space on the second floor under the eaves behind kneewalls. 
What is the best way to insulate here? Do I put insulation in the outside walls and the ceiling (the roof, of course) or along the interior kneewalls in the storage area--or both? There is no heat in these crawl spaces (which are about 4 feet high and four feet across).
Thanks


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Insulate the unconditioned space from the conditioned space, Ie: insulate and air seal the kneewalls and attic floor.


----------

